
Ask HN: How do you take technical notes? - ege_erdogan
Say you are learning a technical subject (e.g. a new language, framework, technology etc.). How do you take notes?<p>Some things that come to mind are:
* By hand on paper
* In Markdown (Boostnote etc.)
* Plain text
* A different format such as Anki
======
amirouche
That is a personal knowledge base.

I am working on something like that to help me manage the (various) topics I
am interest in. Most people rely on org-mode or wiki or github issues (I do
all of them and it is a mess).

There is tools like zotero but they are more for academics + bibliographies.

What I need is something like [https://eccorem.com/apps/improved-
history.html](https://eccorem.com/apps/improved-history.html) but more
structured and with the ability to take notes, upload images, add links + code
and data.

Stating the obivous, coding is really helpful to learn a new subject. Even if
it looks like NIH and wheel-reinvention. Don't forget to share your findings.

